# Are some people for real???



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Come on peeps I've not had a good rant for at least a week now lol! But this is a real ad...



> 2 hamsters and habitrail for sale for £25. They are approx 4 months old and have had 2 successful litters of babies. We no longer have the space for them which is the reason we are having to sell.


And this is what they are in!!!...










So to sum it up....4 months old, mixed sex, two litters...this cage!!!!! :mad5:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

:frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

*facepalm* + *headdesk*

Lemme guess; Gumtree?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I didnt even know hamsters could breed that young 
My 1 hamster is in a cage 3 times that size!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

speechless


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

oh my god thats so shocking


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh dear. Where are they? Can someone help?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Poor things.


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Where are they or where is the advert? I want to see if I can help. That's just cruel, sounds like they've basically been kept as breeding machines. :mad5:


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Terrible


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

God that's disgraceful


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Look on this site at hamsters for sale and there is a Syrian in just the middle bit of that cage.


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Jazzy said:


> Look on this site at hamsters for sale and there is a Syrian in just the middle bit of that cage.


It's heartbreaking . OH has said after we've sorted the house this summer I can register with a certain site and do a bit of rescuing from there for the purpose of getting animals in awful homes into the homes they deserve.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)




----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Where are they located Niki?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pomegranate said:


> *facepalm* + *headdesk*
> 
> Lemme guess; Gumtree?


Haha am I that predictable?? 



celicababe1986 said:


> I didnt even know hamsters could breed that young
> My 1 hamster is in a cage 3 times that size!


Yep they can technically breed from around 4 weeks. I am presuming they are siblings with them being so young!



Jazzy said:


> Look on this site at hamsters for sale and there is a Syrian in just the middle bit of that cage.


That is APPALLING!!!



thedogsmother said:


> Where are they located Niki?


They are in Leeds. I asked if they could be delivered to me but the answer came back no (wasn't surprised...it is a trek) so I asked if I could pick up from train station but no reply. Guessing that's a no too  ONCE again I am scared these are gonna be picked up by someone wanting breeding hamsters  The liklihood is that the female is pregnant anyways


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Niki i can collect a keep them here until you can get to them, Depending onw here they are in Leeds. But again if its money they are after...............


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Niki i can collect a keep them here until you can get to them, Depending onw here they are in Leeds. But again if its money they are after...............


They do...but might agree to give away hamsters and sell on the erm residence. But they have gone silent on me at the mo  Other people might have more luck!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm in Leeds sometime this week if you need someone to drive and pick them up... I'm not paying for them though, I refuse to. See if you can get the hammies for free and they can sell the sweet tin.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I'm in Leeds sometime this week if you need someone to drive and pick them up... I'm not paying for them though, I refuse to. See if you can get the hammies for free and they can sell the sweet tin.


Well we'll see. Guessing the fact they have put up about the litters means they are selling them as a breeding pair and therefore will want money.  Anyways have texted them now....though it is late!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Urgh. How can they be selling due to not having bloody space for that poxy thing! Its about the size of a lunch box...

In a way Im glad they are getting rid unless it goes to a bad home


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh that's disgusting. I just love how they say they want rid coz they dont have space for them anymore, no space for the tiniest cage in the world, ridiculous!!!

Niki you are such a great person for always rescuing these animals, bless you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Oh that's disgusting. I just love how they say they want rid coz they dont have space for them anymore, no space for the tiniest cage in the world, ridiculous!!!
> 
> Niki you are such a great person for always rescuing these animals, bless you


Ha I think I am going to ban myself from Gumtree!!!

As predicted they said no....the pair (w/o "cage") for £10  Said no....but can offer them a good home and willing to drive from Manchester (small....ok big lie seeing as I don't drive lol) but still!!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Not trying to make a comparison, but you can get a pair of babies for £14. Why would anyone want to pay £10 for a pair of poor already bred older hammies! Urgh some people.

I shouldnt look on gumtree...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK this was the text reply I got to me saying I would come all way from Manchesster to get them and could offer them a massive cage and the opportunity to bond with their own sex.



> These hamster have had two successful litters already. They are going to be sold for £10 for the pair which I consider to be a bargain. If you don't wantthem, other breeders will.


I am shaking with anger...can't believe i had to type that out!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Just, breathe, and forget it  We sadly cannot save them all, try as we might


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

niki87 said:


> OK this was the text reply I got to me saying I would come all way from Manchesster to get them and could offer them a massive cage and the opportunity to bond with their own sex.
> 
> I am shaking with anger...can't believe i had to type that out!!


I think this is needed 










Those poor hammies, what's the betting they are pet shop too


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

A good breeder wouldnt go anywhere near it.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> A good breeder wouldnt go anywhere near it.


Yup Bernie and YR...that is what I have just said! No reputable breeder is going to go near already bred stock that they know nothing about. But I am prepared to offer a loving pet home. They were accusing me of implying they were mistreating the hamsters cos I said I wanted to offer the "poor things" an forever home...*sigh*


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Yup Bernie and YR...that is what I have just said! No reputable breeder is going to go near already bred stock that they know nothing about. But I am prepared to offer a loving pet home. They were accusing me of implying they were mistreating the hamsters cos I said I wanted to offer the "poor things" an forever home...*sigh*


Makes you wonder what shallow gene pool these people came from.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Makes you wonder what shallow gene pool these people came from.


Agreed...unfortunately


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

she does know that a hamster should only have around 2 - 3 litters MAX in their entire lifetime? right? ugh some people, i would send them a really rude text stating the facts of hamster breeding IDIOTS


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Makes you wonder what shallow gene pool these people came from.


I think it sounds like more of a gene cesspit than gene pool


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> she does know that a hamster should only have around 2 - 3 litters MAX in their entire lifetime? right? ugh some people, i would send them a really rude text stating the facts of hamster breeding IDIOTS


Not the best plan for getting the hamsters out of there I know but I have just sent them a text saying just that and threatening to forward the case on to the RSPCA. Not that they would do anything but I was getting nowhere anyways  They are saying £10 the pair or nothing. If someone can get them for that I am tempted. Though now they can't know I am involved


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

s*** they're ringing me!!!!!!!!! Not answered as don't want abuse....but 3 times now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

niki87 said:


> s*** they're ringing me!!!!!!!!! Not answered as don't want abuse....but 3 times now!!!!!!!!!!


but maybe you could negotiate!
if they get abusive just hang up


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Could be ringing to say yes? Youre braver than me with sending the texts, I always send them through like o2.com or some online service.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i doubt they will give the hamsters away free any way, sounds like they are in it for the money, if it were me i would answer the phone, but record it, that way if they actually give you abuse you can get them in trouble :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Could be ringing to say yes? Youre braver than me with sending the texts, I always send them through like o2.com or some online service.


you know o2.com gives them your number too right :lol:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> you know o2.com gives them your number too right :lol:


Hahah yeah I cant remember the actual site! Let me look! used to use it in school when I had no credit lol!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh I amswered!! Go me...I held my own from a lot of abuse...no idea how to record  Can comeone approach them asking for the pair for £10? i will pay back...by paypal if needed....I am shaking. Awful awful people! :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I wouldnt want to give these awful people any money, nor risk going to their disgusting house...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what did they say hun -hugs-


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Ooh I amswered!! Go me...I held my own from a lot of abuse...no idea how to record  Can comeone approach them asking for the pair for £10? i will pay back...by paypal if needed....I am shaking. Awful awful people! :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5:


aww I feel bad for egging you on now sorry!
I'm way too far away from them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> what did they say hun -hugs-


Had both man and woman going on about stuff...all lies....man was VERY condescending...think he realised i was younger and felt he could talk down to me....but I hung up in the end.



simplysardonic said:


> aww I feel bad for egging you on now sorry!
> I'm way too far away from them


Don't be silly...it needed to be done!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

aww hun  well you tried, you really couldnt do more, and i really wouldnt advise any one pay a penny for these hamsters


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> aww hun  well you tried, you really couldnt do more, and i really wouldnt advise any one pay a penny for these hamsters


OK i am prepared to take advice. BAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im guessing if any one pays a penny to them, it will be used to inflict their ways on another poor animal, as hard as it is hun, we cant save them all, and in some cases bending over to other peoples demands, means that more animals will suffer 

send them a text telling them if they change their mind and they decide a good home is more important then to get in touch, but if not then that will be the last of it, hopefully they will fail to sell them, and in a few weeks they will swallow their pride and let you have them x


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

:mad5: OMG some people make me so sick why is it always about the money. It seems these days people are more intersted in making a quick quid than finding their apparently loved animals a good home.
they say breeders would pay a tenner i think not no breeder would pay a penny for these if they have already had 2 litters.and the girls are probally pregnant anyways.
i know it hard niki but dont give in to their greedy ways.they know exctly what they are doing and have probally done it many a time before.
the fact is by not giving into them you will be making a bigger difference to the future yes these hammies may not be sold.but if they realise nobody will be willing to pay then they will be less likely to do it again.
you are a star niki you always try so hard for all these poor animals and you should be so proud of the dedication and care you put into helping poor animals.
keep strong and dont let these idiots make you feel bad.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

What butt hole!! Shame poor hammies


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd be willing to pay the £10 to anyone on here if they could offer a home to the hammies.

Now please dont yell at me coz I know we shouldn't be giving money to idiots like these but I'd rather pay and know the hammies are in a decent home.
Dont want to think that some irresponsible person is gonna come along and want baby hammies and keep breeding them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> im guessing if any one pays a penny to them, it will be used to inflict their ways on another poor animal, as hard as it is hun, we cant save them all, and in some cases bending over to other peoples demands, means that more animals will suffer
> 
> send them a text telling them if they change their mind and they decide a good home is more important then to get in touch, but if not then that will be the last of it, hopefully they will fail to sell them, and in a few weeks they will swallow their pride and let you have them x





myzoo said:


> :mad5: OMG some people make me so sick why is it always about the money. It seems these days people are more intersted in making a quick quid than finding their apparently loved animals a good home.
> they say breeders would pay a tenner i think not no breeder would pay a penny for these if they have already had 2 litters.and the girls are probally pregnant anyways.
> i know it hard niki but dont give in to their greedy ways.they know exctly what they are doing and have probally done it many a time before.
> the fact is by not giving into them you will be making a bigger difference to the future yes these hammies may not be sold.but if they realise nobody will be willing to pay then they will be less likely to do it again.
> ...


Thanks guys...you're right...as.always...but it is so hard. Oh an last night I wasn't shaking from upsettedness...but anger.



purple_x said:


> I'd be willing to pay the £10 to anyone on here if they could offer a home to the hammies.
> 
> Now please dont yell at me coz I know we shouldn't be giving money to idiots like these but I'd rather pay and know the hammies are in a decent home.
> Dont want to think that some irresponsible person is gonna come along and want baby hammies and keep breeding them


Lol I'm certainly not going to shout at you! I was thinking the same last night...mainly cos they were getting rid from lack of space...didn't sound like they had any others. But then again it might encourage the to go out buy more baby siblings, breed them and sell them on as breeders!  Plus they may now have babies they are breeding from!

Btw anyone who wants to send some email info...however severely said...I would be very appreciative to back up my points that they are doing it all wrong!!!!!  I will PM the link if anyone wants it.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

niki87 said:


>


poor little hams being kept in a cage that size.  not nearly big enough


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Speechless!


----------

